# Hydroponic system for strawberries



## mike taylor (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully the red ear slider pond water will make my red foot tortoises strawberries grow big .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Jul 13, 2013)

I love this! Nice to see more people getting into hydroponics and also using it for their tortoises!


----------

